# Electronic Collar Burns



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Can a dog receive burns from an electronic collar? I have had several people tell me they have seen burns on a dog's neck from e-collars. Has anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

The short answer is no. not with modern collars, the amperage is too low. it can hurt and we use the term "burn" to describe a collar correction, but it does not leave marks.

It sounds like you are talking to a PETA member.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

maybe they're talking about the loss of hair from leaving a bark collar on too long. i have seen that.
________
SEX ADVICE FORUM


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Its not a burn but I think its an allergic reaction to the metal prongs on the ecollars. But they can and do get "raw" or irritated spots.

WRL


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I've never seen burns. Hot spots from the prongs yes, burns no.

Guess I don't burn them enough.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe a poorly designed or junk collar??? 

The "burns" people might see would normally be associated with leaving the collar on too long, leaving the collar on when dog has been in sand/grit (hunting delta for example), or improperly fitting the collar.

All are examples of hotspot-like reactions where a pressure or rub point has been created.

I would be a lot are just from poor fit where people think the collar has to be on very snugly or too tight.

Some are just hair loss. Others proceed into oozing areas that can get infected and spread...

I had a client hunt his dog in the delta and come back missing half the hair on his neck after only a couple of days. His owner felt horrible and it was simply because the sandy grit had rubbed his neck raw and caused an inflammation.

-K


----------



## GONEHUNTIN' (Sep 21, 2006)

I've used ecollars on dogs for over 30 years, trained professionally, and have never seen a burn mark on a dog. If you hold the prongs and zap yourself, you'll see it's impossible. As others have said, you can get holes in the neck from tightening them too tight, get alergic reactions, and wear the hair off. What you can't do is burn the dog.


----------



## Dog Pro (Apr 9, 2008)

Burns no,collar sores yes.


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

(Coming out of retirement and putting on Electrical Engineers hat) 

NO, a properly functioning E-collar can not cause physical burns to the skin. The electronic circuit design is not capable of delivering that much energy at one time. 

The only possible way an E-collar could get physically hot enough to cause a burn to the skin is if it miraculously developed a dead short across the battery. I have never heard of such a problem with an E-collar but theoretically it could be possible if the moon, planets and stars aligned and Elvis came back to make it happen. 

(Returning to retirement now.)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Swampcollie said:


> (Coming out of retirement and putting on Electrical Engineers hat)
> 
> NO, a properly functioning E-collar can not cause physical burns to the skin. The electronic circuit design is not capable of delivering that much energy at one time.
> 
> ...



Whattaya got to say about _that_, champ?

kg


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

C'mon, champ...

kg


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Keith-
He is looking for his cattle prod


----------



## Peggy Snyder (Jan 12, 2008)

I have never seen burns but have seen hot spots (ie sores or hair worn off) from keeping the collar on to long.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I have seen dogs scratch the area until the hair was gone and the skin was raw. This or leaving the collar on too long are probably how this idea started.
Mark L.


----------

